# Banned from Uber Eats



## Brian Converse

Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats? 

Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.

I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.

I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.

I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.

Any suggestions for how to combat this?


----------



## Rex8976

Move on.

Seriously.

Somebody wanted a free order of fries.

The double secret Uber investigation team only needs 
one side of a story...and that side ain't yours.

Good luck down the line.


----------



## Invisible

Sorry this happened to you. But I think Uber’s “Special Teams” for investigating consists of picking drivers names out of hats to decide who gets deactivated. 

Check out Doordash. Many drivers here like them better. Good luck to you!


----------



## SHalester

go to Plan B?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Brian Converse said:


> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.


GPS proves were you where. GPS can’t prove you didn’t eat the customer’s food.


----------



## Coachman

I always keep my options open in case I get booted off uber or lyft. I did uber exclusively for over three years then I got a fraud warning and that woke me up.


----------



## Trafficat

I have been threatened with permanent removal from UberEats platform as a result of me fraudulently not being able to deliver food when restaurants are closed and forgot to turn their apps off, and also some diners failing to put in a deliverable address (like only listing a giant hotel with 2000 rooms or an apartment complex with 50 buildings) and never answering the phone because they prolly passed out drunk.

However, by turning UberEATS off after 11:00 PM I have avoided the final deactivation blow... for now.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


No but I've been banned from all you can eat shrimp at red lobster


----------



## Judge and Jury

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


Did you ever mark arrived at a restaurant and then unassigned?

Especially if the restaurant told you the order was already picked up.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I have been accused a few times but it was mostly McDonald’s, so I avoid McDonald’s like a plague on Uber and I don’t work certain areas for Uber in Houston because I know that customers will lie!

If you were Diamond it would be harder for them but they will still do it and I argued with them every time and when they threatened me with deactivation I said do it and then tell them to F off!

As for you there is nothing you can do to get reinstated with Uber and you should apply with DoorDash, Grubhub, Instacart and Roadie and forget Uber for good!


----------



## Trafficat

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you were Diamond it would be harder for them but they will still do it and I argued with them every time and when they threatened me with deactivation I said do it and then tell them to F off!


The only advantage of Diamond customer service, is that they will say "Thank you for being a Diamond Driver" after they inform you their decision was final to rule against you.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Trafficat said:


> The only advantage of Diamond customer service, is that they will say "Thank you for being a Diamond Driver" after they inform you their decision was final to rule against you.


I know and then in the messages they tell me the customer lies at times and just forget the report and keep driving...

I expect to lose my account one day but I will give them hell when I know I am correct...

As for the OP there isn’t much they can do except apply for another gig company.

I have multiple ones and use Uber for five deliveries a day so I can use their rental if needed...


----------



## mr.sconie

Go to the Hub talk to a american in person.


----------



## Trafficat

mr.sconie said:


> Go to the Hub talk to a american in person.


This cannot hurt!

'Merica!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


Get real job.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


Sorry to hear that you got screwed over by a reprobate customer. Usually, the fast food restos have the worst customers who lie and sell out their own mother to get something for free.

How long have you been doing Uber Eats? And, what was your rating?


----------



## Ted Fink

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


DoorDash or GrubHub


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sorry to hear that you got screwed over by a reprobate customer. Usually, the fast food restos have the worst customers who lie and sell out their own mother to get something for free.
> 
> How long have you been doing Uber Eats? And, what was your rating?


McDonald’s is the one I found that has the ones that will try to scam you!

Also neighborhood matters!


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Coachman said:


> I always keep my options open in case I get booted off uber or lyft. I did uber exclusively for over three years then I got a fraud warning and that woke me up.


Same.

I got a fraud warning the INSTANT MILLISECOND I completed a nearly impossible weekend trip quest with a very high bonus. Text message, email, in-app notification....the works.

It was obvious that the algo clearly did not expect me to be able to complete it. But when I did, it immediately screamed FRAUD!!!!!


----------



## Ted Fink

UberChiefPIT said:


> Same.
> 
> I got a fraud warning the INSTANT MILLISECOND I completed a nearly impossible weekend trip quest with a very high bonus. Text message, email, in-app notification....the works.
> 
> It was obvious that the algo clearly did not expect me to be able to complete it. But when I did, it immediately screamed FRAUD!!!!!


A month or two ago I used to get that notification every time I completed a quest, but then more recently it stopped doing that. Each time it happened I called in, and they assured me everything was fine. I wonder if they had to fine tune the settings on whatever programming checks are being done. It DOES make sense for Uber to be on the lookout for fraud though. Idk. It was a pain in the butt because it made me nervous about my account being suspended or deactivated.


----------



## BallinBruha

I believe the driver is holding back some info. Uber only removes you from the platform for canceling a delivery after pickup. You will receive fraud notices every time you do this and eventually you will lose access.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Getting banned from boober, is like getting banned from hell.


----------



## Rex8976

Ted Fink said:


> It DOES make sense for Uber to be on the lookout for fraud though


Now what would Uber know about fraud?!?


----------



## NOXDriver

Open an arbitration case against them. Its free.


----------



## Ted Fink

Rex8976 said:


> Now what would Uber know about fraud?!?


I ain't saying they good at it!


----------



## Ted Fink

Rex8976 said:


> Now what would Uber know about fraud?!?


Alternate reply: They wrote the book on fraud!


----------



## got a p

Juggalo9er said:


> No but I've been banned from all you can eat shrimp at red lobster


used to bartend there in the early 2000's. monday night shift all you can eat crab legs for $5 after the 50% employee discount. get there an hour before shift watch monday night pregame and stuff my face. good times!


----------



## got a p

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sorry to hear that you got screwed over by a reprobate customer. Usually, the fast food restos have the worst customers who lie and sell out their own mother to get something for free.
> 
> How long have you been doing Uber Eats? And, what was your rating?


these are the same people that get arrested for stealing from the dollar store


----------



## Juggalo9er

got a p said:


> used to bartend there in the early 2000's. monday night shift all you can eat crab legs for $5 after the 50% employee discount. get there an hour before shift watch monday night pregame and stuff my face. good times!


I haven't seen this is years, then again I'm really banned


----------



## TheSorcerer01

contact their legal department and request arbitration. If you have dash cam it helps but not by a lot. Its a thin layer of protection.


----------



## Mota-Driven

TheSorcerer01 said:


> contact their legal department and request arbitration. If you have dash cam it helps but not by a lot. Its a thin layer of protection.


That’s not how it works. Do you have any idea how deep Uber’s legal department is involved with thousands of lawsuits? Even if this situation could have a possible resolution, it would take months, maybe even a year to reach a conclusion. People have tried to sue Uber on this site, and still never to be reactivated. All for what, costing you attorney fees? There’s way too much hassle involved in trying to overcome something that you could easily replace with another company. With that much effort put into a delivery Job lawsuit, someone could invest that time into actually finding a new job.


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Mota-Driven said:


> That’s not how it works. Do you have any idea how deep Uber’s legal department is involved with thousands of lawsuits? Even if this situation could have a possible resolution, it would take months, maybe even a year to reach a conclusion. People have tried to sue Uber on this site, and still never to be reactivated. All for what, costing you attorney fees? There’s way too much hassle involved in trying to overcome something that you could easily replace with another company. With that much effort put into a delivery Job lawsuit, someone could invest that time into actually finding a new job.


Worked for someone I know personally, it took roughly about 2 weeks. Every case and circumstance is different, and in my friends case the resolution came under the guise of seeking legal arbitration not the action itself. Its like finding a representative that decides to help rather than just regurgitating the same lines over and over again. Sometimes you have to talk to 100 bad reps just to find the one that will connect you to the right people. Talking and asking for the legal team is one way to do that, and yes I agree that there may be some cases where it could take months but that is also debatable. My opinion is that if a person wants to take action then they can try every avenue that is available to them.


----------



## June132017

Why not just drive for Pizza Hut, or Papa Johns?


----------



## BallinBruha

June132017 said:


> Why not just drive for Pizza Hut, or Papa Johns?



That would be the ultimate waste of time IMO.


----------



## Mota-Driven

BallinBruha said:


> That would be the ultimate waste of time IMO.


Except, They (Pizza delivery) actually probably make more money in tips than app drivers do [Plus hourly]. There’s quite a few members on here who are delivery drivers, that are pulling in ~$200 a night on a weekend in 5-ish hours, That’s not a ‘waste’ of time by any measure. That said, they are micromanaged with other in-house chores, but still; your definition of wasting time is rather ironic, when pizza delivery is considerably more of a steady pace than app delivery, just given the popularity of pizza alone.


----------



## HonoluluHoku

BallinBruha said:


> I believe the driver is holding back some info. Uber only removes you from the platform for canceling a delivery after pickup. You will receive fraud notices every time you do this and eventually you will lose access.


I did this twice one night and once the night before. One reason was because I can’t see the address ahead of time, and even if I could, I wouldn’t recognize a military base address. It just said two street names “in Kailua.” MCBH IS IN Kaneohe, not Kailua, so that tripped me up. (1st error)

Usually the customer can meet me in the parking lot at the gate; these three customers in a row weren’t able to leave their base hotel due to being in quarantine. (2nd problem)

I got a warning note that second evening about possible fraud activity, so I called and explained why I was unable to deliver on a military base and asked how I could avoid this fraud accusation in the future. Long story almost short enough, the guy helping me said next time I should get as close to the address as possible and call support if unable to deliver, then cancel. (There was one other way but it was kind of complicated.) 

I’m waiting to be accused yet again, but it’s been OK since then. And I’m getting better at recognizing base street names, when I get them up front.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have been accused a few times but it was mostly McDonald’s, so I avoid McDonald’s like a plague on Uber and I don’t work certain areas for Uber in Houston because I know that customers will lie!
> 
> If you were Diamond it would be harder for them but they will still do it and I argued with them every time and when they threatened me with deactivation I said do it and then tell them to F off!
> 
> As for you there is nothing you can do to get reinstated with Uber and you should apply with DoorDash, Grubhub, Instacart and Roadie and forget Uber for good!


I'm diamond for the past year, and when I got a bizarre "violation of terms of service at the airport" warning early this year, diamond status meant nothing. The warning was never explained, despite a flurry of emails and phone calls on my part. Like the AI decided that it was time to randomly issue me a warning for something, and did so.


----------



## BallinBruha

HonoluluHoku said:


> I did this twice one night and once the night before. One reason was because I can’t see the address ahead of time, and even if I could, I wouldn’t recognize a military base address. It just said two street names “in Kailua.” MCBH IS IN Kaneohe, not Kailua, so that tripped me up. (1st error)
> 
> Usually the customer can meet me in the parking lot at the gate; these three customers in a row weren’t able to leave their base hotel due to being in quarantine. (2nd problem)
> 
> I got a warning note that second evening about possible fraud activity, so I called and explained why I was unable to deliver on a military base and asked how I could avoid this fraud accusation in the future. Long story almost short enough, the guy helping me said next time I should get as close to the address as possible and call support if unable to deliver, then cancel. (There was one other way but it was kind of complicated.)
> 
> I’m waiting to be accused yet again, but it’s been OK since then. And I’m getting better at recognizing base street names, when I get them up front.



My friend. Don’t ever call support. Next time just huck it over the wall and swipe “delivered”. Every time you cancel after you pick up food you are in trouble no matter what support tells you.


----------



## tohunt4me

Invisible said:


> Sorry this happened to you. But I think Uber’s “Special Teams” for investigating consists of picking drivers names out of hats to decide who gets deactivated.
> 
> Check out Doordash. Many drivers here like them better. Good luck to you!


Keeps the Rest in Line !


----------



## tohunt4me

June132017 said:


> Why not just drive for Pizza Hut, or Papa Johns?


Works for me !

I did not even wait for false accusations.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

I keep reading this stories and they mostly seem to be Uber drivers. Does GH and DD deactivate as Uber does? This is the very reason I use GH as my primary and UE as a backup.


----------



## uberboy1212

Sucks to hear but there's no choice but to move on. You can get deactivated from these gigs at any time and for any reason. Fortunately there are plenty of other options out there in food delivery so it shouldnt be too big a deal


----------



## guano

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


talk to an attorney ...file a suit they have to prove u didn't deliver and they accuse you of stealing. I am sure there is a way I know I would find one


----------



## guano

guano said:


> ...


----------



## guano

Brian Converse said:


> Anyone ever been banned from Uber Eats?
> 
> Apparently, there were a couple reports that I picked up food but didn't deliver it. Uber made a final decision to ban me permanently. These claims are completely false. I've never done anything like that.
> 
> I track my GPS location at all times and I've supplied Uber with proof that I delivered on the 2 dates they say this was reported which proves I delivered every request.
> 
> I've called Support 20+ times but they can't do anything. There's a "specialized team" that reviews these cases and makes decisions. There's no way to get in touch with that team or escalate to them. I've sent in an appeal multiple times. I get the same response: the decision is final.
> 
> I've actually started an email campaign and I'm emailing executives at Uber hoping to get someone to show some compassion and help me get back on the platform.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to combat this?


how many deliveries you had tilll that point


----------



## Driving With A Purpose

There are likely HUNDREDS of gig companies out there. I would have several backups, not just one. A website you can look at with probably 50-100 ideas is www.sidehusl.com. 

Sorry, but the idea of hiring a lawyer just doesn't appeal to me at all unless you had some real solid case against Uber. Wrongful termination when there are tons of other companies that do delivery just doesn't seem like something where I'd want to spend 10-20 hours of my time being interviewed by lawyers. I would even expect the lawyers to ask you "Why don't you just get a different job?"

If there was something really blatant (like a driver losing their life due to an obvious Uber mistake), then I'd consider legal representation. But not because some robot was programmed to terminate you from an otherwise menial job with no real benefits.

I imagine this same subject has been brought up on this site at least 100 or more times by now. Nonetheless, good luck in whatever you do.


----------

